# Your Golf Travel



## LincolnShep (Jul 7, 2017)

Wanted the praise YGT, superb service from them for the second time running.

Couple of years ago I tried to book a Sunday Driver at Oulton Hall directly with Q Hotels, but their booking people were really clueless about availability of tee times, and pretty unfriendly on the phone in my opinion.  I sacked them off and booked the same package via YGT - it still baffles me how a third party can know what tees are available when the actual hotel company cannot.  Got speedy and efficient service from Glenn at YGT and we had a great couple of days.

Fast forward to this year and I want to book another trip - Forest Pines this time, another member of the Q Hotels group.  Obviously I go straight to YGT this time and sent a cheeky email to Glenn asking him if he'd honour a Â£25 voucher even though it's more than a year out of date (if you don't ask...)!  Got a phone call back within 15 minutes from Tom (Glenn has left the company) - sorted the booking there and then and honoured the voucher.

I'll obviously use them again and I thought it was worth sharing the experience and recommending them.


----------

